

Live Trending Photos for Bersih 4.0 Rally (Malaysia PM Calls to Resign) - geosenti
http://geosenti.com/ps/HdkJk62fBtu6vTLmx

======
geosenti
Bersih (Malay meaning Clean) is a movement that push the government to
electoral reform for Free and Fair election.

The data are collected based on related keywords and 6 locations (Dataran
Merdeka, Pasar Seni, Sogo KL, Menara Maybank, Brickfields & Masjid Negara)
‪#‎Bersih4‬

